# Tips on strumming only 2 or 3 strings?



## Kyleduong (Jan 26, 2018)

I dont know what it is called but when you only hit 2 strings like a strum, how do prevent hitting and extra pr missing the second.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I generally use one of two techniques. I either, carefully only hit the strings I intend to or I dampen the strings I don't want to sound. I let the feel I'm trying to achieve dictate which method I use.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

JBFairthorne said:


> I generally use one of two techniques. I either, carefully only hit the strings I intend to or I dampen the strings I don't want to sound. I let the feel I'm trying to achieve dictate which method I use.


This.

Plus don’t over think it just keep playing until it starts sounding how you want it to.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

JBFairthorne said:


> I generally use one of two techniques. I either, carefully only hit the strings I intend to or I dampen the strings I don't want to sound. I let the feel I'm trying to achieve dictate which method I use.


I also suggest a third method. Hybrid pick the two or three strings. Pluck upwards with your fingers.


----------

